# écran macbook cassé



## squarepusher (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Suite à la chute accidentelle de mon macbook l'écran est cassé .....
Combien croyez-vous qu'une réparation puisse coûter?

Si celle-ci devait être très chère, est-il facile de récupérer des données sur un mac afin de les mettre sur un autre mac?

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

Cout de réparation, je ne sais pas exactement mais je dirais plus de 500 Euros

Tu devrais appeler ton assurance (assurance multiriques habitation) et leur demander si cet accident est couvert et si tu peux obtenir un remboursement de leur part.

Sinon pour ta denrière question OUI on peut transférer les données d'un Mac à un autre. C'est très facile avec un simple cable FireWire et l'utlitaire Assistant migration qui est installé sur tous les Macs désormais.


----------



## squarepusher (21 Août 2008)

Plus de 500&#8364;, ça fait mal! 
Pour un macbook intel qui a 2 ans maintenant...
Je vais peut-être attendre septembre, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des nouveautés à venir...


----------



## r e m y (21 Août 2008)

squarepusher a dit:


> Plus de 500&#8364;, ça fait mal!
> Pour un macbook intel qui a 2 ans maintenant...
> Je vais peut-être attendre septembre, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait des nouveautés à venir...


 

renseigne toi tout de même auprès d'un Centre Apple Aggréé.... mon estimation est peut-être totalement erronée!

Et puis n'oublies pas d'appeler ton assurance, on ne sait jamais.... (et si c'est un ami de passage qui a fait tomber le Macbook, alors c'est son assurance responsabilité civile qui peut être contactée)


----------



## squarepusher (21 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> renseigne toi tout de même auprès d'un Centre Apple Aggréé.... mon estimation est peut-être totalement erronée!
> 
> Et puis n'oublies pas d'appeler ton assurance, on ne sait jamais....


j'attends le 25 aout que mon revendeur à Boulogne veuille bien revenir de vacances... Tout es mort à Boulogne. Encore un peu de patience ...


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2008)

Pour l'assurance perso j'ai un gros doute, ce serait un peu trop facile. Il faut avoir pris une option particulière.

Si tu n'es pas très honnête, tu peux : acheter un nouveau macbook avec une carte bleue, téléphoner au centre CB pour faire jouer l'assurance liée à ta cb et faire passer ton ancien macbook pour le nouveau achetée avec la CB. Cela te permettra si tu as de la chance, d'être remboursé et de garder ton ancien macbook (expérience vécue mais en mode honnête, j'ai cassé mon ibook une semaine après l'achat)


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2008)

squarepusher a dit:


> Si celle-ci devait être très chère, est-il facile de récupérer des données sur un mac afin de les mettre sur un autre mac?



vu le prix d'un changement écran + mains d'oeuvre il vaut mieux ne pas faire la récupération si tu n'a pas d'assurance  si le disque dur n'est pas endommagé un coup de mode target (cf recherche sur les forums) et hop tu peu tout récupéré facilement, et après tu revend le macbook en "l'état" ...  (ça m'intéresse pour faire serveur  )


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

"Target", pas "targer", sinon il n'est pas prêt de trouver.


----------



## sehkmet (24 Août 2008)

un ecran de macbook coute 199$ en chine te casse pas la tete c'est super facile a changer en plus 

http://cnn.cn/shop/apple-macbook-white-housing-p-2576.html

et voila


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> un ecran de macbook coute 199$ en chine te casse pas la tete c'est super facile a changer en plus
> 
> http://cnn.cn/shop/apple-macbook-white-housing-p-2576.html



j'ai comme un doute sur la qualité des pièces dans ce type d'échoppe chinoise  et puis le :



> Works with all 13.3" models


 
c'est bête ils ont pas tous les mêmes connectique, et puis bizarre ils vendent le capot blanc seul 229 $ 

et puis aussi ils vendent un cable dvi/vga :



> Apple MacBook/MacBook Pro DVI to VGA display adapter



les MacBook et MacBook Pro n'ont pas la même connectique aussi


----------



## sehkmet (24 Août 2008)

elle son nikel j'ai ma propre experience 
toi tu veu recup son pauvre macbook j'ai l'impression mdr


----------



## divoli (24 Août 2008)

Je pense que Macinside a raison. Je doute qu'Apple accepte qu'un détaillant puisse vendre des pièces d'origine. Donc là, ce serait des pièces "génériques", pour ne pas dire autre chose. 
Et on sait généralement ce que ça veut dire au niveau qualité, surtout si ça provient de Chine...


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> toi tu veu recup son pauvre macbook j'ai l'impression mdr



je cherche un serveur abordable, je ne m'en cache pas, mais comme je l'indique plus haut, il y a plusieurs connectique différente selon les générations de MacBook, donc l'écran qu'ils vendent ne peuvent pas fonctionner avec tout les MAcBook contrairement a ce qui est écrit


----------



## sehkmet (24 Août 2008)

ok je savais pas qu'il en existais de differente donc pour les macbook nnée 2007 je confirme que cette ecran est OK


----------



## macinside (24 Août 2008)

sehkmet a dit:


> ok je savais pas qu'il en existais de differente donc pour les macbook nnée 2007 je confirme que cette ecran est OK



justement l'un des différences est apparu en 2007  entre les "MID-2007" et les "LATE-2007" :rateau: Qu'il fasse jouer une assurance si il en a une 



divoli a dit:


> Je pense que Macinside a raison. Je doute qu'Apple accepte qu'un détaillant puisse vendre des pièces d'origine. Donc là, ce serait des pièces "génériques", pour ne pas dire autre chose.
> Et on sait généralement ce que ça veut dire au niveau qualité, surtout si ça provient de Chine...



surtout qu'a la base Apple livre les dalles LCD nue (sans câblerie ou capot) pour les MacBook aux réparateurs


----------



## Lamar (24 Août 2008)

Sur ebay on trouve une échoppe située en France qui propose de remplacer les écrans de portables pour un coût raisonnable. Tu peux aller jeter un coup d'oeil.


----------



## joe54 (6 Avril 2011)

En janvier 2011, mon père à fait tomber mon macbook. déséspérer j' appelle apple, il m' annonce presque 600&#8364; je m' en rappel plus trop. Je cherche kan meme sur le net. Et finalement c' est la boite "Bip&#8230;" qui me la remplacer pour 280&#8364;. Alors ne jeter votre mac, rien n' est perdu.

edit:Oups désolé je n'avai pas vu la date du post, mais bon sa peut servir

Ce qui pourrait te servir c'est un bon correcteur orthographique&#8230;

Et pour de la pub déguisée on s'abstient quant on a que 2 posts au compteur&#8230;


----------



## alixteeth (17 Avril 2011)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose il y a quelques mois, j'ai commandé une nouvelle dalle sur ebay en angleterre (contact moi par mp si tu veux les coordonnés du vendeur, c'est une boîte qui est spécialisée dedans) pour 80  , reçue en quelques jours et en fait c'est facile à changer il y a des videos sur youtube qui te permettent de suivre les différentes étapes pas à pas et aujourd'hui tt marche nickel


----------

